# Paracord whip



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I know there are some paracord fans here on SSF. So I'd like to ask you whether any of you tried to make a whip from paracord. Obviously it's possible - just try google https://www.google.com/search?q=paracord+whip+tutorial&oq=paracord+whip&aqs=chrome.2.69i57j69i61j0l4.4287j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

I'm asking, because it takes a lot of time to make it and I'd like to avoid common newbie mistakes. Besides the time it costs some money that I could also invest in buying some ammo 

It could be better to try to make a whip from leather, but I don't have any good source of such a long stripes of leather. Paracord is probably my only option..

You have to admit that paracord whips look interesting..


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Paracord whips are awesome. I have 4...3 have never been used....the other was made for me ba a friend that makes some sweet whips. The biggest advantage they have over leather (other than price) is that water doesn't harm them

Todd


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i have a 10 foot bull whip made of 550 cord they are nice.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Paracord whips are awesome. I have 4...3 have never been used....the other was made for me ba a friend that makes some sweet whips. The biggest advantage they have over leather (other than price) is that water doesn't harm them
> 
> Todd





ghost0311/8541 said:


> i have a 10 foot bull whip made of 550 cord they are nice.


Good to hear that paracord whip are great, I suspected that  None of you made one by himself, am I right? I'd like to hear some experience before I try to make my own..


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

A paracord bullwhip---that's magnificent! One of my friends has a vicious, dangerous Shih Tzu. I'll have to make one of these for her so she can protect herself from that beast.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Those are very nice indeed. I'm kind of a paracord nut myself and I'm always working on something or making special order for a friend or family member. The bull whip is one I have never done but strongly thought about it sometime last month. Think its about time.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

I assume you have see the vids. If not:
















etc.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I got a 4 foot paracord snake whip from a maker in the UK. Very precise and accurate in use...lovely tight braiding


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

gotta make me one...


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

This is really cool! I'm going to see if my boys would like to do this. Thanks for the post.
Roger


----------

